# Honey from cut out.



## geoffkb (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm doing a cut out from a hot tub with a lot of honey inside. I've tried to separate comb with just honey from any with brood. 

http://kipps-bolton.com/images/hottub.jpg

My thought is, if I strain off the honey from comb which might have some brood is it going to be edible? I don't like to feed honey to bees because of the likelihood of robbing and possibly passing on disease. 

I'm wondering if honey you see in the stores as 'honey with royal jelly' is just honey with a little squashed brood in it from a cut out? 

Any suggestions greatly appreciated. 

Any honey I get will be hard won since the girls are not being very cooperative.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

looks like most of the honey was not capped. It will more than likely ferment on you


----------



## geoffkb (Jul 2, 2007)

*Uncapped hiney*

Actually the combs you can see in the picture have some uncapped honey but were mostly empty. However these represent only perhaps a quarter or maybe only a fifth of the total. I took out three 5 gallon buckets of comb.

What effect do you think the small amount of brood might have?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

cut out the brood area before you crush and strain.


----------

